

Monty Hall problem - wslh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Hall_problem

======
JacobIrwin
Good topic, I posted my take on the Monty Hall problem on my blog:
[http://jacobirw.wordpress.com/2011/12/11/the-monty-hall-
prob...](http://jacobirw.wordpress.com/2011/12/11/the-monty-hall-problem-
explained/)

